# Sticky  Information About Jean Law (Fl_Diesel)



## Reverie

Jon and Jean Law, aka Fl_diesel, are fellow campers who have attended rallies at Topsail, Moonshine Creek and Smokey Bear Campgrounds. They have two young sons and live in Jacksonville, FL. On February the 19th, Jean was rushed to the ER with a high temperature. Blood was drawn for tests and Jean was sent home. After the results of the blood tests came back, the hospital called Jean back in and admitted her. Jean was septic. Being septic is when a local infection enters the blood stream and travels throughout the body, affecting tissue and other organs. It is a life threatening condition. She is doing a little better but still far from recovery. Jon has been using his vacation time from work to be by her side. This is going to be a long battle for Jean, and Jon is going to run out of vacation time before she recovers enough that he can return to work.

Camping is not always a solitary endevour. Often we band together to enhance our enjoyment and share a sense of family that comes with sharing experiences. One of the strengths of being an Outbacker is the sense of belonging that comes with being identified with a great group of people. Though we meet only a small portion of the people that participate on this site, we share a common experience and a common desire to help each other out.

A web site has been established that details Jean's progress and schedule. Please take a moment to check this out and pass along your best wishes for her recovery. Please follow this link Jean Law Pagefor more information.

Reverie


----------



## Nathan

Wow, that is terrible.

We lost someone at work last fall from something similar. I was really an eye opening experience how an infection could take down someone who was healthy and how quickly that could happen.

Positive thoughts and prayers to the whole family!!!


----------



## mswalt

Same here! I don't know how some people handle these kinds of things.

Prayers are headed their way!

Mark


----------



## funtownrv

We Believe and recieve comfort and healing for Jean Law and her family in the name of Jesus....Lord your word says:If we belive in our heart and speak with our toungue that it will come to pass....We stand on this promise and believe for healing and consider it done.


----------



## mountainlady56

Donation has been sent. I had the privilege of camping next to them at Topsail, and they are truly a wonderful family.  I can't imagine facing what they are, but she is, apparently, remaining very strong, according to Angela.
I'll be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers tonight, tomorrow, and in the coming days. May God and His Angels watch over Jean, Jon, and their children and protect them and comfort them as only He can do.
Sending love and hugs your way, Law family!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Checked the blog, and Jean had her first surgery, yesterday. This is one VERY strong lady, to be so young and be facing this with such faith. This is the latest post from her husband, Jon:

"Friday, March 5, 2010
From Jon @ 9:20pm - I wanted to take a moment to thank all of our friends, family and co-workers for all the support and love you have shown us in both words and deeds. It warms our hearts to see and feel all the love and support. Her body may be hurt right now but her heart has never been happier. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! - Jon

Jean is resting after a long day of surgery and recovery. All went according to plan. She is in a good deal of pain but the medical staff are working on getting it under control. She is now a double below knee amputee."


----------



## Reverie

I understand from her blog posts that she is resting and getting stronger. Still no word on her hands. Please take a moment to head over to their site and send along your thoughts. I know that she and Jon are reading them.

Reverie


----------



## rsm7

I dont know Jean but my heart goes out to her and her family.


----------

